# How to stream from Kindle Fire to TV?



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I got a 10" Fire HD Tablet for Christmas. It's pretty great. I download stuff from Amazon Prime Video and Netflix and watch on the bus ride to work.

I business traveled to Florida recently and wondered while sitting in my room if there was a way to stream from the Kindle Fire to a TV. I have a Fire TV (both stick and 4K version)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dmspen said:


> I got a 10" Kindle Fire for Christmas. It's pretty great. I download stuff from Amazon Prime Video and Netflix and watch on the bus ride to work.
> 
> I business traveled to Florida recently and wondered while sitting in my room if there was a way to stream from the Kindle Fire to a TV. I have a Fire TV (both stick and 4K version)


Take the stick or the dongle with you when you travel. Works better and you have a remote. How do you like the 4K dongle? I had to buy two to get one that works properly, but it works really well.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I've taken my AppleTV puck with me travelling. Works fine as long as there's a free HDMI port on the TV set.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I've taken my AppleTV puck with me travelling. Works fine as long as there's a free HDMI port on the TV set.


With the Amazon FTV 4K dongle you don't even need an HDMI cord. One of the few advantages over the ATVs.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

billsharpe said:


> I've taken my AppleTV puck with me travelling. Works fine as long as there's a free HDMI port on the TV set.


while I'm waiting for an answer with TS, your post is giving black eye for me - is it a "solution" for Kindle Fire ? or it's just poking in the eye ?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dmspen said:


> I got a 10" Kindle Fire for Christmas. It's pretty great. I download stuff from Amazon Prime Video and Netflix and watch on the bus ride to work.
> 
> I business traveled to Florida recently and wondered while sitting in my room if there was a way to stream from the Kindle Fire to a TV. I have a Fire TV (both stick and 4K version)


Amazon.com Help: Display Mirroring on Fire Tablet

Note..not all Tv's (especially hotel TVs) will allow you to do this. I'm in a hotel room right now. Two extra HDMI ports on the TV but I can't access from the remote. But one Hilton I stayed in had HDMI 1 and 2 listed as individual TV channels. YMMV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

trh said:


> Amazon.com Help: Display Mirroring on Fire Tablet
> 
> Note..not all Tv's (especially hotel TVs) will allow you to do this. I'm in a hotel room right now. Two extra HDMI ports on the TV but I can't access from the remote. But one Hilton I stayed in had HDMI 1 and 2 listed as individual TV channels. YMMV.





> An HDMI dongle allows you to wirelessly display content from your Fire tablet to your TV or media streaming device.


how much you must pay for it ? or it included with the Kindle ?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

P Smith said:


> how much you must pay for it ? or it included with the Kindle ?


Depends on how you hook it up.

I am streaming from my tablet to my Smart TV using the built in app. $0.00 cost.

You can get a mini HDMI adapter and the plug your tablet into a TV tab if it has a spare HDMI port. $7.00 for the adapter plus you need an HDMI cable, another $7.00 if you don't have one.

A dongle looks like it cost $50.00 on Amazon.

Edit....plus as mentioned above, take your Fire stick with you and stream to that...if the TV allows you to access the port.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Rich said:


> Take the stick or the dongle with you when you travel. Works better and you have a remote. How do you like the 4K dongle? I had to buy two to get one that works properly, but it works really well.
> 
> Rich


I like it a lot. The old fire stick (original version I bought for $19), would stutter and was sloooooow. This new 4K is fast and I haven't seen a stutter at all.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dmspen said:


> I like it a lot. The old fire stick (original version I bought for $19), would stutter and was sloooooow. This new 4K is fast and I haven't seen a stutter at all.


Thanx, that was what I was hoping you'd say. I think the new 4K dongle, not to be confused with a 4K FTV2 box, is a great streamer if you can get one that works correctly. I had to buy two to get one that works, but that's normal for me. They blow the doors off the Fire Sticks.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

P Smith said:


> while I'm waiting for an answer with TS, your post is giving black eye for me - is it a "solution" for Kindle Fire ? or it's just poking in the eye ?


Well it's a solution for me. I also have an Amazon stick that does have an HDMI port.I can't say if it works for a Kindle Fire. I have an Amazon Fire tablet that does not have an HDMI port on it. I don't know if the Kindle Fire has one or not. I certainly didn't mean to poke you in the eye!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, my thought what about to see an answer to TS request about Kindle Fire, exactly the tablet from Amazon...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> OK, my thought what about to see an answer to TS request about Kindle Fire, exactly the tablet from Amazon...


Far as I can tell, there is no Fire Kindle. There are Fire Tablets and various Kindles but I can't find a Fire Kindle, Pete. Found some 10.1" Fire Tablets, tho. Must have been a typo.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Far as I can tell, there is no Fire Kindle. There are Fire Tablets and various Kindles but I can't find a Fire Kindle, Pete. Found some 10.1" Fire Tablets, tho. Must have been a typo.
> 
> Rich


"Kindle Fire" was the name Amazon first used when they came out with color e-readers that eventually morphed into full-blown tablets (with the Kindle App installed). The 'Kindle Fire' name isn't used anymore.



> The *Fire Tablet*, formerly called the Kindle Fire, is a tablet computer developed by Amazon.com. Built with Quanta Computer, the Kindle Fire was first released in November 2011, featuring a color 7-inch multi-touchdisplay with IPS technology and running a custom version of Google's Android operating system called Fire OS. The Kindle Fire HD followed in September 2012, and the Kindle Fire HDX in September 2013. In September 2014, when the fourth generation was introduced, the adjective "Kindle" was dropped.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

OK, I edited my post to read 10" Fire HD Tablet. The word Kindle is no longer part of the name.
I do have a Keyboard Kindle. Over 7 years and still ticking...



trh said:


> "Kindle Fire" was the name Amazon first used when they came out with color e-readers that eventually morphed into full-blown tablets (with the Kindle App installed). The 'Kindle Fire' name isn't used anymore.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dmspen said:


> trh said:
> 
> 
> > Rich said:
> ...


So I went to my Amazon account orders page to see what it was we bought in September 2014 and ... low and behold, this is from the page my order linked to:










Now I know it's no longer available. Last year we did buy new cases that are described as "will only fit Kindle Fire HDX 7".

So apparently it is ok if we call ours Kindle Fire's.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dmspen said:


> I like it a lot. The old fire stick (original version I bought for $19), would stutter and was sloooooow. This new 4K is fast and I haven't seen a stutter at all.


I bought an Fire TV w/4K Ultra HD & Alexa Voice Remote this week. As you mentioned, it certainly is much faster than the old Fire stick.

One problem though -- I can't add all the channels I have on my Rokus. Most notably, NHL.TV doesn't have a Fire app. I'm about half way through adding the same channels (65) that I have on my Roku and there are four I can't put on my Fire TV. NHL is the really bad one as I was thinking of traveling with this device. I won't take it unless it has NHL.tv.


----------

